# Airgas Y14-C445B (Parker IR6000) Build Complete



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I finally got all of the parts to finish this. I just need to solder the wires on the power adapter and it will be all done. 

Airgas Y14-C445B (Parker IR6000) w/ Parker SS CGA320
Parker 3 watt SS 24V DC solenoid
Parker H3L metering valve
SMC 1 psi cp check valve
316 SS fittings


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is so nice looking - clean look.


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

sleek and elegant!


----------



## mathman (Feb 12, 2014)

I really like the knob on the airgas...nice looking build buddy!


----------



## bkkebi (Apr 25, 2014)

Pretty sweet build you got there.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Parker makes a knob on another regulator that looks like gold anodized aluminum. I wish I could find just that knob.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Now tell us more about that needle valve - when you adjust the CO2 flow does it change a little in the first 10-30 minutes? 

All the cheap needle valves I have ever had work just fine but you need to make sure that the flow stays the same after you adjust it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

niko said:


> Now tell us more about that needle valve - when you adjust the CO2 flow does it change a little in the first 10-30 minutes?
> 
> All the cheap needle valves I have ever had work just fine but you need to make sure that the flow stays the same after you adjust it.


The Parker H3L is super high quality. They retail for ~$350. It takes about 1 full turn @ 20 psi just to get 1 bubble / second.

I've had issues with cheap needle valves. I had the Milkwaukee all-in-one and it worked fine for 1-2 years and then it would creep badly on me. I also tried the Clippard ones and they had the same issue.

I've been using Ideal 1 and 2 series needle valve until now and I really like those too.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

*Collect The Whole Set!*

And finally the trio is complete. Now I'm just waiting on power adapters to arrive. I have some already, but I found some nicer ones that are the slim kind like oldpunk78 used on his recent Matheson 3810 build.


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Collect The Whole Set!*



AaronT said:


> And finally the trio is complete. Now I'm just waiting on power adapters to arrive. I have some already, but I found some nicer ones that are the slim kind like oldpunk78 used on his recent Matheson 3810 build.


Real nice!! , the 3 Amigos or the three Gringos.


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Like

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mathman (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: Collect The Whole Set!*



AaronT said:


> And finally the trio is complete. Now I'm just waiting on power adapters to arrive. I have some already, but I found some nicer ones that are the slim kind like oldpunk78 used on his recent Matheson 3810 build.


Aaron,

We now have a thread specifically for showing off our builds and/or ongoing projects:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=93785


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Collect The Whole Set!*



mathman said:


> Aaron,
> 
> We now have a thread specifically for showing off our builds and/or ongoing projects:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=93785


But ,but isn't this thread the OP personal build thread that was in existence long before.......


----------



## mathman (Feb 12, 2014)

Charlie 1 said:


> But ,but isn't this thread the OP personal build thread that was in existence long before.......


Oops.....

This is what happens when the alarm goes off...half asleep, grab the phone, open tapatalk, and reply to a post.

Lol

Sorry Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No problem.  I will add it to the community build thread once they are wired and fully complete. I'm still waiting on my adapters.


----------

